# My first attempt on smoking cheese.



## strikerns (Aug 13, 2015)

I smoked them last night at midnight. 4 hours in the smoker with apple chips. Now resting in the fridge for vacuum packaging tomorrow. doesn't have a lot of color change but does have the apple smoke aroma. Cant wait to try in November.













20150813_134314519_iOS.JPG



__ strikerns
__ Aug 13, 2015


----------



## elginplowboy (Aug 18, 2015)

Looking good!


----------



## muralboy (Aug 18, 2015)

Looks really good - waiting for the aging is the hard part.


----------



## b-one (Aug 18, 2015)

Nice load!  I'm in need of more cheese!


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 19, 2015)

SNS, You only need to wait a few weeks to test your cheese but it does get better with time. Your cheese looks excellent !


----------



## msuiceman (Aug 20, 2015)

i really like a lightly smoked cheese. never done my own though. maybe this fall! looks tasty!


----------



## driedstick (Aug 20, 2015)

Dang it that looks good, my supply is also getting low, can't wait for the cooler temps at night to where I can start cold smoking again.

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## strikerns (Aug 21, 2015)

Thanks for all the great comments. Going to wait to try it.


----------



## strikerns (Sep 8, 2015)

Opened up a package of cheese to try. The waiting was killing me. OMG it turned out great. I'm so glad I smoked a bunch as I can see this stuff disappearing fast.


----------



## tropics (Sep 8, 2015)

It should have some nicer color by now.

Richie


----------



## strikerns (Sep 10, 2015)

I cannot get over the difference in color, texture, and taste.


----------



## muralboy (Sep 10, 2015)

Congrats - excellent job for your first


----------

